# "setInterval" funktioniert nicht



## leix (23. Mrz 2020)

Hallo Miteinander,
Hier ist mein erster Beitrag und ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen.
Ich möchte mir gerne eine Webseite erstellen wo ich verschiedene Daten von meiner Haussteuerung darstellen kann. Die Steuerung ist eine Siemens Simatic 1200 mit einem integrierten Webserver. Der Webserver funktioniert mit ein paar Daten schon (Es werden Temperaturen angezeigt). Meine "Bastelanleitung" basiert auf der folgenden Webseite.
https://www.dmcinfo.com/latest-thinking/blog/articletype/articleview/articleid/8567
Alle Punkte haben funktioniert bis ich an einen Punkt kam, wo sich die Seite selber aktuelisiern sollte, aber es nicht tunt. Nun ist das Problem das ich gerne autodidaktisch arbeite, also gerne mit Beispielen. Damit ist mein Lernerfolg am besten. Es schein aber so, das ich immer einen Fehler mache, beim abtippen des Javascript "setInterval"(Bild 2). In Anhang befindet sich mein kleines Projekt in JPG - Dateien. Es geht speziell um das zweite Bild wo der Script eingebettet ist. Im dritten Bild sind die Dateien wo die Steuerung drauf zu greift."haus" ist die index Datei. In der IOCounter - Datei sind alle Daten abgelegt. Wenn ich diese Datei öffne und immer wieder auf aktuelisieren klicke, verändern sich die Werte.
Also, was mache ich falsch, das sich die "haus" Datei nicht sich selber aktuelisiert? Denn das soll eigentlich die Hauptseite sein, die sich selber aktuelisiert.

Welche Editoren benutze ich.
Notepad++
TIA V13
Firefox

MfG Jörg

p.s. Stecke mit den Themen Html und Javascript noch in den "Kinderschuhen"

Danke im Voraus


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Mrz 2020)

Moin,

(a) falsche Forum: Java Script != Java !!!

(b) und wenn, dann poste Code bitte IMMER in Code-Tags und nicht als Screenshot! Dies erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Antwort immens, da dan beispielsweise der Code zitiert werden kann!

VG Klaus


----------



## leix (23. Mrz 2020)

Hallo,
Auf wunsch vom Klaus.............

```
<html>
    <head>
        <meta charset=UTF-8">
        <title>Javascript Example</title>
    <script src="script/jquery-2.0.2.min.js"></script>
    </head >
    <body>
     <div data-role="page" id="start">
                        <div data-role="header">
                                <h1>Temperaturen</h1>
                        </div>
                            <p><label id = "counter">0</label></p>
                            <p><label id = "counter_1">0</label></p>
                            <p><label id = "counter_2">0</label></p>
                            <p><label id = "counter_3">0</label></p>
                            <p><label id = "counter_4">0</label></p>
                            <p><label id = "counter_5">0</label></p>
                            <p><label id = "counter_6">0</label></p>
                            <p><label id = "counter_7">0</label></p>
     </div>                       
      <script type = "text/javascript">
             $(document).ready(function(){
                $.ajaxSetup({cache:false});
             setInterval(function(){
                $.get("IOCounter.html",function(result){
                    $('#counter').text(result.trim());
                 });
              },1000);
              });
              
      </script>
    </body>
</html >
```

Und noch die zweite Datei


```
<p>Zaehler___:="webdata".counter:Grad_____</p>
<p>MP_1 Puffer oben___:="webdata".counter_1:Grad_____</p>
<p>MP_2 Puffer mitte___:="webdata".counter_2:Grad_____</p>
<p>MP_3 Puffer unten___:="webdata".counter_3:Grad_____</p>
<p>MP_4 Puffer ganz unten___:="webdata".counter_4:Grad_____</p>
<p>Aussentemperatur___:="webdata".counter_5:Grad_____</p>
<p>Kamintemperatur___:="webdata".counter_6:Grad_____</p>
<p>Mischertemperatur___:="webdata".counter_7:Grad_____</p>
<p>Rauchgastemperatur___:="webdata".counter_8:Grad_____</p>
<p>motor___:="webdata".counter_9:Grad_____</p>
<p>motor___:="webdata".counter_10:Grad_____</p>
<p>motor___:="webdata".counter_11:Grad_____</p>
```

Danke im voraus

MfG Jörg


----------

